# alphabetisch sortieren mit java



## taucher82 (2. November 2006)

In diesem Projekt sind Vornamen in einer Objektsammlung zu verwalten (Siehe Projekt
Notizen). Es ist eine Methode zu entwickeln, welche den „kleinsten“ (alphabetisch der erste)
Vornamen aus einer Sammlung zurückgibt: int findeErsten().
In der Methode ist das An- und Abschalten von Ausgabe-Anweisungen zu implementieren.
Es ist zusätzlich eine informelle Tabellierung der Arbeitsweise der Methode vorzulegen




Hallo kann mir dabei jemand helfen

Ich komm damit irgenwie noch nicht so richtig klar....


----------



## zeja (2. November 2006)

Wo ist dein Problem genau? Was hast du bisher versucht?

Sollt ihr die Sortierung selber schreiben oder dürft ihr fertige Java-Methoden benutzen?


----------



## taucher82 (2. November 2006)

ja wir sollen das schon selber schreiben mit blue j, aber wir können schon solche pakages benutzen, kann noch nich so richtig anfangen weil ichs noch nich kappiert hab wie es geht...


----------



## zeja (2. November 2006)

Wie was geht? Stell eine konkrete Frage und ich erklärs dir.

Mag ungern nen Aufgabenzettel für dich lösen, erklären ist aber kein Problem. Nehmt ihr gerade Sortieralgorithmen oder sowas durch?


----------

